

Lawsuit: AT&T overcharging iPhone users by up to 300%  - mvs
http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/19/lawsuit-att-overcharging-iphone-users-by-up-to-300/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
noelchurchill
_In response, AT &T issued a statement stating that the allegations were
“without merit.”_

I think it would come off a lot better if they just said "We're looking into
the issue and will make it right if we've wronged anyone."

